# Cpt for laparoscopic mesh removal



## Lori Julian (May 24, 2013)

My surgeon performed a laparoscopic abdominal mesh removal along with 1.5 hours of extensive lysis adhesion releases.  Is CPT 11008 used for lap?  Every source I read (except my 2013 AMA CPT) describes this code as open.  The closest I seem to come is laparoscopic foreign body removal.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## MCook (May 27, 2013)

11008 is an add on code.  It can't be used alone.  I do not have a CPT book handy but I'm certain adhesions is not one of the allowed primary codes.


----------

